# Goldfish unable to eat



## Pib (Nov 26, 2015)

A few years ago, I rescued a very diseased goldfish from my pond, gave it little hope due to the state of it, but managed to cure all of it's ills bar an eye problem. Really surprised how it recovered but it took a few months with a lot of hard work.
Last November, I decided to tackle the one remaining problem it had with its eyes. However I somehow managed to overdose. Went through and checked the dosage numerous times but calculations were wrong and really gave it too much. After a couple of days I realised there was a problem as the fish was spitting out its food and check if the tank size, dosage etc revealed the error. I managed to do a water change and assumed that would help. However the fish continued to be unable to eat and in recent weeks doesn't even pick the food up or gravel either, like it used to do.
I assumed that the over dosing caused the problem. The Only noticeable thing is a very thin slimey thread which trails the fish every few days as if it had an internal infection. Treatments I've used including Maracyn don't seem to have helped.
Wondering if there is anything else I can do to help it. It may well be its age as will be getting on now but it was ok until I tried to cure its eye problem. Maybe a coincidence but I doubt it somehow.
Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

You might have poisoned the fish with an overdose, and that might have done some serious harm which will take weeks to get over if it ever does.
On the other hand, it might be something unrelated, like intestinal parasites. Drugs like praziquantel or metronidazole or flubendazole would be good to try for that.


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Nov 2, 2015)

TheOldSalt said:


> You might have poisoned the fish with an overdose, and that might have done some serious harm which will take weeks to get over if it ever does.
> On the other hand, it might be something unrelated, like intestinal parasites. Drugs like praziquantel or metronidazole or flubendazole would be good to try for that.


I agree with this^


----------



## Pib (Nov 26, 2015)

Thank you very much for the contributions. It's unfortunate that I messed up after so much effort put into its initial recovery. Very annoying and upsetting as I'd gone through calculations a few times and was shocked when I realised the error. I'm not optimistic about its recovery but will keep looking. Strands of thin slimey substances continue to come from its digestive system so expelling something that's causing a problem. 
Can intestinal parasites occur after years of being on its own, no live foods or material from the pond etc and water changes being dechlorinated tap water?
Thanks again, take care.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Hmmm... fluke eggs can take two years to hatch, but that's probably not it. This sounds more like a case of poisoning.


----------

